# да пошло это все



## JONO.

Is this an expression, Google translates it as "f*** it all". Is it right?


----------



## Saluton

Yes, it's correct.


----------



## Maroseika

It's quite less rude and quite literary though, than your English equivalent.


----------



## JONO.

I see, thanks 

Oh, and is it a vsye, or a vsyo?


----------



## Maroseika

Да пошло оно всё but да пошли они все.


----------



## morzh

If the level of rudeness matters, I would translate it as "I don't give a damn", although "f...it all" (screw it all) is not as rude as one might think, as those words have much longer acceptance history in common speech than their counterparts in Russian do, and personally I never saw heads turn when someone says an "f" word in a normal tone of voice.


----------



## Saluton

I agree with morzh, it's quite an adequate translation.


----------



## Maroseika

If the native is writing it as f***, it's definately more rude, than пошло оно все, because nobody writes the latter as п*** о*** в***.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> If the native is writing it as f***, it's definately more rude, than пошло оно все, because nobody writes the latter as п*** о*** в***.



Well, we can make a case here for an accepted level of rudeness in writing vs. in speech. And also, at least some time ago (not that long ago by any measure - 40-50 years or so, and even later for those who grew up then) saying anything faith/God-related in emphatic enough manner was considered inappropriate. No one writes "I don't give a d...." today, but there was a time in today's people memory, when saying that was considered quite rude.

I say, by the emotional strength and meaning these two are equivalents, despite people writing the English counterpart with "#%$#^.....".


----------



## Maroseika

I'm afraid I still don't see why f*** you is not more rude than да пошло оно все. Of course we are talking about the contemporary languages and not the ones of 40-140-240 years remoteness.


----------



## morzh

Oh, dang! It's disappeared.

OK, here we go again.

I did not say this is not anymore rude - this is why I suggested an alternative - the ""I don't give a damn"" phrase.
However, if assessed by customary/habitual use in equivalent situations, those two ("пошло" and "f...it all") are full equivalents.

Also, Russian version is an incomplete phrase, and it infers either a "devil" figure or a phallic symbol at the end. So, in fact, it is quite rude.

Also, in English it can be said "F....it all" (Эф ит олл), which makes it that much closer to the incomplete Russian version - we all know what is meant, but don't fully say it, either by omission, like in Russian, or by saying the first letter only.
--------------
Now, let suppose for a second, there is this one language that has no concept of devil, and there is that another one, that has no concept of swearing usage of sexual terms (hard to believe, huh...  
We also know that when someone says "пошло оно все", there is particular place inferred in it, meaning hell/devil/etc
Then you have no choice but to translate "пошло оно все" into something invoking "sexual terms", either with "go to" or "it all", provided that this is how it is used habitually in equivalent situations.

---

                          PS.

Personally, I always say "Well, screw it!" in that sort of situations.http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=9203490


----------



## Maroseika

We cannot compare full expression in one language with incomplete one in an another. And even if you state "f... it all" is an equivalent of "пошло оно все на..." I would agree if only these English and Russian swear words would be equal in force. But they are not. 
The more so we cannot translate пошло оно все as "f... it" or "f... it all".
And "F it all" also doesn't match the Russian one because in fact "short" version of the Russian expression is so common that is not assiciated with anything unquotable, while English "F" clearly rings about it.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> And "F it all" also doesn't match the Russian one because in fact "short" version of the Russian expression is so common that is not assiciated with anything unquotable, while English "F" clearly rings about it.



Strongly disagree. I can accept that for SOME people it is so. I belong to (and I think I am not the only one) the other group, who, upon hearing "Да пошло оно все...." expect the possibility of the direction clarification, and even if that does not follow, still have the same mental reaction to it, unless the ladies or children are present (then the reaction is  bit different).
It is a "in ladies presence" version to me, nothing else.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> I can accept that for SOME people it is so.


For example, for me.  



> I belong to (and I think I am not the only one) the other group, who, upon hearing "Да пошло оно все...." expect the possibility of the direction clarification


I don't expect anything, everything I hear is the exclamation "Да пошло оно всё!" 



> and even if that does not follow, still have the same mental reaction to it, unless the ladies or children are present (then the reaction is bit different).


Indeed, the ladies' reaction is different from yours. 



> It is a "in ladies presence" version to me, nothing else.


It makes sense. The direction has never been mentioned in my presence  and maybe that's why I've always thought that the phrase sounds complete without any continuation.


----------



## Maroseika

I can talk only about my experience and for me Russian пошел ты doesn't presume and continuation in the most cases of application. But anyway this has nothing to do with the subject of the discussion. 
"А пошло оно все" may presume unquotable extension or may not, but all the English expressions containing f*** or just a diffident letter F, all of them do presume it. Therefore no way to use one as an equivalent of another. That's my point.


----------



## dec-sev

morzh said:


> i belong to [...] the other group, who, upon hearing "Да пошло оно все...." expect the possibility of the direction clarification,


То есть, случись что вас посылают куда подальше, вы попросите уточнить место назначения? :d


----------



## morzh

Well, let's agree to disagree. I did, after all, suggest the alternative. 



dec-sev said:


> То есть, случись что вас посылают куда подальше, вы попросите уточнить место назначения? :d



No, not necessarily....but it's always nice to know the directions 
BTW in my circle of friends, who are known for being very swift in their suggestions of the "пошел ты" sort, I could never hear any difference in the way they say it (the tone, I mean) when uttering this with or without exact destination.

That is, it sounds as "Да пшшшел ты" with exact same facial expression, and with or without exact traveling specs depending on the company in the immediate vicinity.




Natalisha said:


> and maybe that's why I've always thought that the phrase sounds complete without any continuation.


You are lucky then; not many ladies today can say the same about their friends, or so I keep hearing. Hard swearing is becoming fashionable.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> the other group, who, upon hearing "Да пошло оно все...." expect the possibility of the direction clarification


Maybe it depends on the intonation with which the phrase is pronounced?

"Да пошло оно всё..."  . .  \ . .  / (the falling tone is on the third syllable and the rising tone is on the last one, the utterance is incomplete)

"Да пошло оно всё!" . . \ . . . (there is only the falling tone on the third syllable, and the utterance sounds complete) 

I hear only the second variant, and you?


----------



## morzh

Natalisha said:


> Maybe it depends on the intonation with which the phrase is pronounced?
> 
> "Да пошло оно всё..."  . .  \ . .  / (the falling tone is on the third syllable and the rising tone is on the last one, the utterance is incomplete)
> 
> "Да пошло оно всё!" . . \ . . . (there is only the falling tone on the third syllable, and the utterance sounds complete)
> 
> I hear only the second variant, and you?




Probably depends. I have heard and myself use more than 5 or 6 different intonations, depending on the amount of anger, frustration, hopelessness, spitefulness, disgust, being nonchalant etc.


----------

